# iBooks : synchroniser mes livres PDF sur mes appareils



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Avril 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai télécharger des bandes dessinés en format PDF et j'aimerais savoir comment fait on pour les synchroniser sur les différents appareils sans passer par itunes.
Il faut savoir que je les ai déjà mis sur ibooks de mon macbook mais elles ne s'affichent pas sur mes différents appareils.
Comment faire?.

Merci.


----------



## Mac2A (20 Avril 2014)

bonjour

Si tu as des collections dans iBooks, tu peux les synchroniser sur iPhone et iPad:

pour cela tu vas dans réglages/iBooks/Synchroniser les collections et afficher tous les achats (affiche les achats disponibles dans le nuage dans votre bibliothèque)

il semble cependant que ce ne soit que pour des livres achetés
sur iBooks sur mac :
comment synchroniser des iBooks entre différents appareils

autrement: Il suffit de glisser le fichier dans iBooks mac et de synchroniser avec iTunes.
iBooks>Fichier>Transférer des livres depuis iTunes
Ca synchronise dans ce sens également.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Avril 2014)

Ok par contre quand j'ai fais transfer vers itunes est ce que je suis obligé de brancher mon ipad à mon mac afin de les synchroniser avec iTunes ou est ce que ca se synchronise automatiquement avec ibooks de mon mac, sans le brancher à l'ordinateur ?
Merci.


----------



## Mac2A (20 Avril 2014)

chrismelanie a dit:


> Ok par contre quand j'ai fais transfer vers itunes est ce que je suis obligé de brancher mon ipad à mon mac afin de les synchroniser avec iTunes ou est ce que ca se synchronise automatiquement avec ibooks de mon mac, sans le brancher à l'ordinateur ?
> Merci.



As-tu coché dans itunes dans l'onglet "résumé" puis options "synchroniser avec cet iPad/iPhone en WI-FI"?

ensuite toujours sur itunes dans l'onglet "Livres" cocher "Synchroniser les livres":
- soit "tous les Livres"
- soit "les livres sélectionnés"


----------



## Rikly (24 Avril 2014)

chrismelanie a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai télécharger des bandes dessinés en format PDF et j'aimerais savoir comment fait on pour les synchroniser sur les différents appareils sans passer par itunes.
> Il faut savoir que je les ai déjà mis sur ibooks de mon macbook mais elles ne s'affichent pas sur mes différents appareils.
> Comment faire?.
> 
> Merci.


Malheureusement, iBooks ne synchronise que les ebooks achetés chez Apple. Pour les autres on doit les copier manuellement sur chaque appareil, et là, c'est la vraie galère. On organise les livres en collections, et on se retrouve avec des collections vides dans les appareils où les ebooks ne sont pas présents. En résumé, iBooks est une nouvelle daube signée Apple. Et je ne parle pas des mises-à-jour des livres achetés. Plantées régulière, avec obligation de supprimer et retélécharger les iBooks (Notamment ceux de MacG).Pour cette raison, il vaut mieux télécharger ses livres dans Dropbox et les ouvrir avec un lecteur ePub ou Pdf. Ils ne manquent pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Mai 2014)

ibooks n'a quasiment aucun interet , c'est une perte de temps
si on charge des ebooks gratuits le mieux c'est d'utiliser dropbox
mais aucune synchro entre aucune machines osx ou ios


----------

